# Disappointed Customer



## jtmell (Apr 27, 2013)

She called the office because her Frost free sillcock split for the third time in three years.
She said I told her to remove the hose in the winter but it's not winter yet.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think December is winter


----------



## Audidriver19 (Jul 27, 2013)

This...is a case of pure common sense. 

You told her to remove it when winter came. Why? Because winter is cold to the point of freezing temps.

As of late, there has been freezing temps here in the north east. And I mean honestly its December.. Winter may not be for a couple weeks but arguing that is splitting hairs.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

It's been as low as 10 here and it's central Illinois.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

it shouldn't freeze regardless. its a frost free.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> it shouldn't freeze regardless. its a frost free.


Not if it's connects to the hose


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Not if it's connects to the hose


And if you leave the quick connect on, it will freeze also..


----------



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

Here in Montana I have had freeze breaks on frost frees in June. I always tell clients, starting the end of August until June keep your hoses disconnected.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It has been as low as 11 here in west Texas. It's freakng winter. Tell her dumb as. Deal with it


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Jon59901 said:


> Here in Montana I have had freeze breaks on frost frees in June. I always tell clients, starting the end of August until June keep your hoses disconnected.


Shortest golf season there..


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

She would be more disappointed if she had spoken with me.:icon_evil:


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Shortest golf season there..


No.... Here


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

should always disconnect the hose when you are done using it .. but alas we as a society today have become somewhat lazy


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Mention to her to avoid a fourth time in four years move to Florida

Some people just do not listen, I would not lose sleep over it..


----------



## money turds (Oct 10, 2013)

The customer is always right. You just told her wrong! 
You told her to remove in the winter but winter don't come til December 21. 
You have to tell some of these customers water still freezes at 32 degrees and sometimes it gets this cold in the fall!

What ever happened to common sense?


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

jtmell said:


> She called the office because her Frost free sillcock split for the third time in three years.
> She said I told her to remove the hose in the winter but it's not winter yet.


 Whenever we install these, the customer signs a waiver and agreement that they are responsible for all winterizing. We also encourage them to have us do it for them, if they're unsure or uncomfortable doing it. I also tell my customers the frost free sillcocks WILL freeze if not winterized properly. Protect yourself and make sure you have a well informed customer after ALL jobs, especially these ones. Hope this helps.

Merry Christmas, by the way!


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

AKdaplumba said:


> it shouldn't freeze regardless. its a frost free.


 AK: I do not know if you're kidding or not, but trust me- They WILL freeze! Frost free or not.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

No need to be rude, as its said you catch more flies with honey. 

Sounds like she has to have it explained to her in terms she will understand. 

"Ma'am, it would seem that there has been a misunderstanding about what needs to be done when using an outside faucet and how to keep it from freezing. 

The faucet that was installed is referred to as a freeze less, and it is able to do that by draining the water out when you shut it off. The problem is the faucet cannot drain properly if there is a hose still attached. 

I said that you should take the hose off when winter comes, but that does not mean December 21, but more specifically when the temperatures reach a low that will freeze water. 

If you want to prevent this from happening again, the hose will have to be taken off before temperatures reach a low that will allow for freezing. I will leave a note on what to do on the invoice."

Something like that. When in doubt put a note on the invoice. CYA!!!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> No need to be rude, as its said you catch more flies with honey. Sounds like she has to have it explained to her in terms she will understand. "Ma'am, it would seem that there has been a misunderstanding about what needs to be done when using an outside faucet and how to keep it from freezing. The faucet that was installed is referred to as a freeze less, and it is able to do that by draining the water out when you shut it off. The problem is the faucet cannot drain properly if there is a hose still attached. I said that you should take the hose off when winter comes, but that does not mean December 21, but more specifically when the temperatures reach a low that will freeze water. If you want to prevent this from happening again, the hose will have to be taken off before temperatures reach a low that will allow for freezing. I will leave a note on what to do on the invoice." Something like that. When in doubt put a note on the invoice. CYA!!!


Why don't we just give them cupcakes and sing puff the magic dragon while we're at it?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Why don't we just give them cupcakes and sing puff the magic dragon while we're at it?


That's funny. Do you not agree w/ Hoosier's opinion, Dunn? Or doesn't just piss you off that we are forced to do that to cover our a$$?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I just tell customers to remove the hose and leave them disconnected before freezing weather comes. Typically in the fall before winter.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> That's funny. Do you not agree w/ Hoosier's opinion, Dunn? Or doesn't just piss you off that we are forced to do that to cover our a$$?


I'm not gonna blow pink smoke with sparkles up someone's butt cheeks. Especially after that last cold snap. I have no sympathy anymore, it's bad business.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

It's ok to explain the why's and hows. I have no problem with that. I personally wouldn't sugar coat it. 

Ma'am you see that rust spot on your 20 year old water heater? That's a good indication that it's about to leak. 

Oh dear should I replace it?

Yes ma'am 

I'll think about it thank you dear.

Now just add a few words and sell the job. 


Ma'am you see that rust spot on your 20 year old water heater? That's a good indication that it's about to leak all over your nice wood floor.

Oh, I better replace it then.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

jtmell said:


> She called the office because her Frost free sillcock split for the third time in three years.
> She said I told her to remove the hose in the winter but it's not winter yet.


I've over the years had quite a few customers call and say thank you, mine's broken when can you come to fix it?

Make sense it will after you read the alert on this page ...

http://www.parrsplumbing.net/business-card.html


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Why don't we just give them cupcakes and sing puff the magic dragon while we're at it?





MTDUNN said:


> I'm not gonna blow pink smoke with sparkles up someone's butt cheeks. Especially after that last cold snap. I have no sympathy anymore, it's bad business.


I had a good laugh reading these. :laughing:

Sounds like a hip hop song. Up next is Cupcakes and Sparkles by Pink Smoke.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay, is it me or does the wisp of smoke look like a naked lady? maybe I need some sleep.:blink:


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Okay, is it me or does the wisp of smoke look like a naked lady? maybe I need some sleep.:blink:


..... Some sleep........ Or something.


----------



## jtmell (Apr 27, 2013)

I finally got around to replacing this sillcock. The customer admitted that they left it “on” with a wye hose adaptor and hose on. When it popped it must have leaked a bit. While I was replacing it the wife asked if one could be installed on the other side of the house. I gave her a ballpark price that included two 1X 12” spade bits .i.e. New England 1700s house 10” chestnut beams. Husband said his brother would drill the hole. I swear I told him six times that the hole had to be slightly angled so it could drain and at what angle. I showed him the old one and explained thoroughly how it works and why it broke. I left and now I’m still not sure they understand what to us is obvious.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

jtmell said:


> I finally got around to replacing this sillcock. The customer admitted that they left it &#147;on&#148; with a wye hose adaptor and hose on. When it popped it must have leaked a bit. While I was replacing it the wife asked if one could be installed on the other side of the house. I gave her a ballpark price that included two 1X 12&#148; spade bits .i.e. New England 1700s house 10&#148; chestnut beams. Husband said his brother would drill the hole. I swear I told him six times that the hole had to be slightly angled so it could drain and at what angle. I showed him the old one and explained thoroughly how it works and why it broke. I left and now I&#146;m still not sure they understand what to us is obvious.


I would suggest to not install it unless you drill the hole. Simple as that. If you are to install it and warranty it than it doesn't make sense to have a non-covered clause in your warranty against improperly drilled holes causing a frozen and burst hose bib (which would be required if the customer drilled the hole) especially since you are installing one where none was before. 

The point is you're the qualified one to install it and that includes drilling the hole. I think if you put it to the customer like they will understand. The price is the price due to you having experience and knowledge as to how best to install in a way that will last thru many winters without fear of freezing. That can't be reduced by letting the customer do what should be your job. If they want to buy the frost free hose bib, that's fine, but a licensed plumber needs to install it.


----------

